# Six behaviors every dog should know (w/ training tips!)



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi again,

I just published the first of a three-part series looking at six behaviors that I feel are are the core of creating a well-trained dog. I'm also including training tips for each behavior.

If you'd like to see the article, you can find it here:

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...-Six-behaviors-every-dog-should-know-part-one

Parts two and three will come out later this week. 

Kindly,
Stephanie


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Steph!!!
I just printed it off.......can't wait for part 2 and 3!!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Great articles! I just read that and am going to add it to my training folder. I am anxious to see the next two parts! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Brilliant article, I think the list is ideal for a pet dog, I don't really want a super trained agility dog, just a happy, well mannered pet dog and the list would certainly make him that.
Well done


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Very very nicely done Steph.
I think the next series should be 6 behaviors that are the core of a well trained dog OWNER!
(pick up after your dog)
(stifle the barking)
(forbid jumping on people)
etc. etc.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Very very nicely done Steph.
> I think the next series should be 6 behaviors that are the core of a well trained dog OWNER!
> (pick up after your dog)
> (stifle the barking)
> ...


GOOD IDEA! I was already forumulating one in my head bout good dog owner etiquette. I like the parallel between the "well trained" idea. Thanks!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick! Write part II. Somebody posted a thread asking for lots of tips on rock-solid reliable recall.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

*Great job!*

Hi Stephanie,

I just finished the article & wanted to congratulate you! You did a great job. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest. I'd also like to invite you to respond to my "Reliable Recall" question, if you'd like to. (I was hoping that it would be part of your article and of course the "getting your dog's attention" did apply.) So thanks! Again, congrats on the article!
-Trids


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

That IS a great idea! Might I add, _"Remove your dog if it's menacing other dogs or their people"_ - gotta love the dog park!



hotel4dogs said:


> Very very nicely done Steph.
> I think the next series should be 6 behaviors that are the core of a well trained dog OWNER!
> (pick up after your dog)
> (stifle the barking)
> ...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Trids said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> I just finished the article & wanted to congratulate you! You did a great job. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest. I'd also like to invite you to respond to my "Reliable Recall" question, if you'd like to. (I was hoping that it would be part of your article and of course the "getting your dog's attention" did apply.) So thanks! Again, congrats on the article!
> -Trids


Hi Trids,

I know I've written about recall before - can you do a quick search on the training and behavior pages... I bet it's still there. Otherwise, all my fave recall stuff will be in the part three of this series, which I hope to have out by Wed (with part two hopefully coming tomorrow; it's presently half done).

Thanks for the compliment! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Will do & thanks for the referral (& reminder)! Sometimes I forget the great history of posts we have here and automatically post a question.....as if I'm the only one who ever asked it! :doh: You'd think as much time as I spend here reading, I'd have thought of that!

Otherwise, I'll be VERY anxious to see parts two & three of your article!

Thanks again,
-Trids



FlyingQuizini said:


> Hi Trids,
> 
> I know I've written about recall before - can you do a quick search on the training and behavior pages... I bet it's still there. Otherwise, all my fave recall stuff will be in the part three of this series, which I hope to have out by Wed (with part two hopefully coming tomorrow; it's presently half done).
> 
> Thanks for the compliment! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Great article! Looking forward to reading the next 2! Especially liked the tip on how to get them to go for an acceptable chew toy if they don't want it at first


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I appreciate your acticles and pointing them out to us! They are very informative and helpful! Thanks!!


----------

